# First of Top 25 CA ratings revealed, countdown begins...



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

As most on here I am always curious on CA top 25 list as I never fully agree with their list as they have to please the ones that spend advertising dollars with them with ratings. so 8,9,10 are revealed. I had a Punch DC once that I bought from the xxxxx as a single so not sure what year it was from but I did not think nothing of it, it was bland tobacco taste for me. Now, CA is not mentioning if this DC is from 2011 year or not?! I agreed with Casa Magna Colorado, I had Corona and Robusto sizes and remember them being great the first half, very creamy and spicy and bargain at $5/stick at my B&M, I will have to pick up a few and try this size as it looks like it is rolled by more experienced roller then Robusto or Corona size rollers.. Warlock I saw in stores but never tried and not sure if I will as I have a long list before it to try.. I hope Tat PL Black will be on it as it was great and had a great potential for aging to mellow out the strength and slight harshness of it..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I always wondered how much C.A got paid for that Casa Magna cigar of the year.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahahaha. true.. I think it was very good, the first half was, but not sure cigar of the year status.. I think they based the flavor and construction and the price together to give it number 1 stunner status.. yea, they had to pay for it i am sure..


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Limited editions by most manufacturers never make the list, because I am guessing they never get sent in to CA. So in that case, most of their list is kind of humdrum to me. They are usually a pretty good guide to decent, widely available sticks.

If an Ambos Mundos shows up again, and beats out the Black Petite Lancero I am going to throw up and burn this issue of CA,...haha.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The punch DC is nothing to write home about, even with serious age on it.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree tony, I tried one and it was nothing special. There are many cigar both CC and a few NC's that I would choose before I smoke another one of those.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree about the guide part as in the beginning I wasted money on sticks on their list but some were good and o would still pick ones to try on more occasions from people posting on puff. Petit lancero was nice this year. Need 2 years or so to clear out I thought but flavors already there were good toasty with dry fruits is what I picked up. I hope it gets 90-92 on this list this year for sure. I want to see anejo no.60 on this list this year as well. I bought few to age this year. Was best anejo so far as last years shark I did not care for, and liked the one from the year before more


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

amsgpwarrior said:


> Limited editions by most manufacturers never make the list, because I am guessing they never get sent in to CA. So in that case, most of their list is kind of humdrum to me. They are usually a pretty good guide to decent, widely available sticks.
> 
> If an Ambos Mundos shows up again, and beats out the Black Petite Lancero I am going to throw up and burn this issue of CA,...haha.


Somehow the VOR #5 managed to get on last year.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

If you would've got a chance to smoke one of the Casa Magna's from the _first batch_, you would know where that rating came from...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like the Cabaiguan hit #7. A great smoke IMO. Hopefully the prices wont go insane with it hitting the list. If Padron 85th doesn't get a top spot I will be surprised.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

astripp said:


> The punch DC is nothing to write home about, even with serious age on it.


Never cared for them very weak and mundane IMHO!
The Brits love them though go figure.



gator_79 said:


> I agree tony, I tried one and it was nothing special. There are many cigar both CC and a few NC's that I would choose before I smoke another one of those.


Yes they where really a joke i smoked em just to try em. A decent smoke probably the #1 $5 cigar for the year. But not the best of the year if there is no cap on the price. And that's what the top 25 is supposed to be the best 25 period. Unless of course someone slips them money under the table lol!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Looks like the Cabaiguan hit #7. A great smoke IMO. Hopefully the prices wont go insane with it hitting the list. If Padron 85th doesn't get a top spot I will be surprised.


I wasn't impressed with the Cabaiguan I tried. I may give it another whirl


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Agree! The one I had was great! My local store has the old batch, I want to try the Corona again as the Robusto was great last time I tried and it had 2 years on it as it was laying there in the Store..

Agree on Cabaiguan I tried, it was nothing special and expensive, I will try the size rated once..

PAM Exclusivo #5, maybe, but in Natural. I just had a Corona size PAN in natural that was so good. Love it.. Maybe it was from a good batch, as other naturals I tried were not as good..

Patel 15th Toro when it first came out was great, then I bought a Robusto recently and it was night and day and I put it out at half point.. So not sure what Torp they rated #6.. Will have to try.. But I think the first batch was good and now it is not, I am sure it will not be good judging by Robusto I had..

Tony, I agree with Punch DC, the one I had I was like what?! this can't be. But then Hoyo DC was not better, I have 898 waiting for me to try though, thanks to Tripp..


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Looks like the Cabaiguan hit #7. A great smoke IMO. Hopefully the prices wont go insane with it hitting the list. If Padron 85th doesn't get a top spot I will be surprised.





jdfutureman said:


> I wasn't impressed with the Cabaiguan I tried. I may give it another whirl


I really liked the one I had but would hardly call it a budget smoke, they're pretty expensive as is so yeah hopefully they dont go up.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I am/was/sorta kinda still a very big fan of the Rockey Patel Decade Torpedo. Naturally I was excited to try the 15th because of it's description as the "decade on steroids"...well all I can say is steroids ruined baseball and they must have ruined this blend.

The fact it is ranked so highly gives absolute zero or minimal credibility to the entire list once again. Do you ever notice how the summary is a very general description, nothing more than CI or Cigar.com sales pitches to buy the cigar?? 

The Boli Corona Extra will never grace this list but for me and my house, I would rather have a single one of those in my coolidor than the entirety of the list.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*The Boli Corona Extra will never grace this list but for me and my house, I would rather have a single one of those in my coolidor than the entirety of the list. *

Thad,
Wise words !


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I always wondered how much C.A got paid for that Casa Magna cigar of the year.


**** there rankings are a little nutbar if u ask me....that year casa magna won, my god...deep pockets....lol

but then again, im a CC whore


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

karmaz00 said:


> **** there rankings are a little nutbar if u ask me....that year casa magna won, my god...deep pockets....lol
> 
> but then again, im a CC whore


I hear ya my brother i too am bias a Partagas/ CC whore am i! And proud of it lol.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

In what world is the LADC Beli the #2 cigar of the year? I can buy the Epernay being up there in the ranks, as well as the PSP2, but WTF is up with a mid ranged product doing in the 2 spot.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I just noticed that they put the box date on CCs that they rate. LOL

But yea, The LADC is confusing and ridiculous.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> I just noticed that they put the box date on CCs that they rate. LOL
> 
> But yea, The LADC is confusing and ridiculous.





astripp said:


> In what world is the LADC Beli the #2 cigar of the year? I can buy the Epernay being up there in the ranks, as well as the PSP2, but WTF is up with a mid ranged product doing in the 2 spot.


maybe they got a special box for tasting, I tasted the toro that was up on the list last year, and it was OK, maduro flavor with sweet hints, will buy this Beli and let me be thee Judge.. The Espi in corona gorda size I tried was OK, nothing special, will try this size and see.. I think I will buy PSP2 from 2011 I think and be done with it, as I read a few times people praise PSD2 and PSP2 from 2011 being very good..


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

astripp said:


> In what world is the LADC Beli the #2 cigar of the year? I can buy the Epernay being up there in the ranks, as well as the PSP2, but WTF is up with a mid ranged product doing in the 2 spot.


I am personally happy to see the LADC at #2. But similar to CA I too have an agenda. The Ashton brand is owned by Holt's here in Philly. I work 2 blocks from the store and its terrific except for its obvious fatal flaw, the only sell NC's.:rofl:

The guys are great in there but of course I haven't seen much of them since my descent down the cc slope 6 months ago. I do walk by often and in my annecdotal experience it appears business has slowed over the last few years. Also they are being assalted by the local government through tax proposals. I would hate to see them close down that location and this may put a little wind in their sails.pun intended


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

I will have to revisit this high rated beli.. I loved Ashton Classic corona and VSG corona gorda from Ashton brand.. Well, they will just move to FL where everything goes.. Far from the tri-state area


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

astripp said:


> In what world is the LADC Beli the #2 cigar of the year? I can buy the Epernay being up there in the ranks, as well as the PSP2, but WTF is up with a mid ranged product doing in the 2 spot.


I really enjoy the Edicion Especial LADC so it is probably in my top 25 of nc cigars but even at that it isn't a top five cigar even for my freshmen palate. Never had the Mi Amor and probably won't be rushing out to buy one anytime soon.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone wanna take a stab at the #1 spot???


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Padron 85th?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Anyone wanna take a stab at the #1 spot???


Cohiba 66, Padron 85th, or possibly a DPG Anni edition


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was never one to follow ratings, I much rather read a few reviews about a cigar and decided from there whether or not it is something I would want to try/buy.

I am looking forward to seeing what they list as #1 though.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd be shocked if it was the 85th, as it only scored a 91 a month ago.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I was thinking the Padron 85th, or Cohiba 1966. I've noticed that most of there years only have a couple CCs so maybe it will be some random shocker. I would laugh if its a Behike 54.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I did have a Epernay Le taureau last week and it was a very smooth cigar. I bought a 3 pack of them (from nhc) based on the review from cigarexplorer email that I get. I would buy singles from the local shops again, but it wouldn't be something that I would chase. 

The padron is a good cigar as always, but the price compared to a CC is a tough to justify a box. 

I love the Decades, but the 15 doesn't do it for me... at all.

Mixed reviews on the Punch, but the PS2 is great.

At the end of the day, I wish that my job was to smoke and review all the new cigars.....


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

sleeper number one... Alec Bradley Black Market. Do i think its number one material? No. But i feel a shocker coming on


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I reckon #1 will be a CC.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

According to a glitch on the CA website, the #1 cigar is the Alec Bradley Prensado.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> According to a glitch on the CA website, the #1 cigar is the Alec Bradley Prensado.
> 
> I'll leave it at that.


If it is. I will never take them seriously again..

My guess Cohiba 66

They already have PAM64 so they are done with Padron in top 10, it will be a BHK or 1966, watch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> According to a glitch on the CA website, the #1 cigar is the Alec Bradley Prensado.
> 
> I'll leave it at that.


ainkiller:mg:ound:ound:ound:

That's funnier than the Casa Magna years back!
Nice to see the fool's at C.A have outdone themselves!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

That's a bad job by CA.....really bad.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

What... The... F&@k!!!! Thats laughably bad. Not a"bad" cigar but no way it is #1 or even a top 10 contender IMO.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

That's lame and that's coming from someone who likes the cigar.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Site wont load for me now


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Part of me thinks the list is pure bunk decided by ad dollars, etc. But I also think that a reasonable argument can be made that if they truly are tasting these cigars as blindly as they say, then it's feasible that the most "popular" cigars among the smoking community won't always make the list.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I saw the reveal before this thread. Whoa...


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> What... The... F&@k!!!! Thats laughably bad. Not a"bad" cigar but no way it is #1 or even a top 10 contender IMO.


its not loading for me either, don't tell me that glitch was right, not the Prensado, is it? It was a bla cigar for me, the robusto and I put it out half way.. I do not think I will revisit, as I thought Family bland had more taste, so did SLR..


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

PufPufPass said:


> its not loading for me either, don't tell me that glitch was right, not the Prensado, is it?


That's what just loaded for me.

They gave it a 96 rating.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> That's what just loaded for me.
> 
> They gave it a 96 rating.


Are you serious? how about 1966 Cohiba, how about even Coro from 2011, Prensado? This is pathetic, I will create a Twitter account and tweet David Savona and ask him how much AB paid him for this rating. I mean, I met AB at one of the events and he seemed to be a very nice guy. I mean unless maybe I tried a wrong size or maybe new ones are that much better. I doubt it. Rocky and AB I guess are very close to CA and I everyone out there, the general public, don't know about Puff and what we share here, the real reviews and views on sticks and rush to B7Ms and buy Prensado and RP 15th. As I stated before RP 15th was good when it came out from the first batch, and I tried Robusto a few month back and it was bitter and harsh, but construction and burn as I remember was flawless..


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Reg said:


> Part of me thinks the list is pure bunk decided by ad dollars, etc. But I also think that a reasonable argument can be made that if they truly are tasting these cigars as blindly as they say, then it's feasible that the most "popular" cigars among the smoking community won't always make the list.


Very true but the Prensado is a somewhat popular cigar along with the Tempus and a good number of people on here have smoked. The issue it that its just not that good. I'm not saying its a bad cigar but no way a #1 cigar when put up against pretty much any other line in the top 10.



PufPufPass said:


> its not loading for me either, don't tell me that glitch was right, not the Prensado, is it? It was a bla cigar for me, the robusto and I put it out half way.. I do not think I will revisit, as I thought Family bland had more taste, so did SLR..


Yea. Its true. A 96. So... according to CA, the Pendsado is better then an Opus X, any Fuente, any Padron, and CC (Monte EL, Cohiba '66, Behike, etc)... Lame.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Very true but the Prensado is a somewhat popular cigar along with the Tempus and a good number of people on here have smoked. The issue it that its just not that good. I'm not saying its a bad cigar but no way a #1 cigar when put up against pretty much any other line in the top 10.
> 
> Yea. Its true. A 96. So... according to CA, the Pendsado is better then an Opus X, any Fuente, any Padron, and CC (Monte EL, Cohiba '66, Behike, etc)... Lame.


hahaha. Right, it s even better then PAM Exclusivo on the same list, eventhough I prefer a PAN Corona, but still. How about Anejo no.60 from this year, it was awesome. I am not even talking about 85th, 1966, CoRo, Opus X in any size.. I swear guys, I am going to my B&M after work and will pick up Prensado Churchill and smoke it tonight and get back to you tomorrow, as I wanted to pick up an Undercrown Toro to try next as I liked the Robusto, but prefer slimmer cigars and also wanted to get new Tats to try as well.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I actually smoked one of these last year with a buddy that wanted me to go along to a local B&M with him. I thought the cigar was ok, but nothing spectacular. Maybe a "B" grade smoke for me. It's just so hard to be unbiased when 99% of what I smoke are CC's.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> I am going to my B&M after work and will pick up Prensado Churchill and smoke it tonight and get back to you tomorrow


You wont be able to. They are now going to be as hard to find as the Furby was during Christmas a few years ago... or was that the Tickle Me Elmo... oh well, you get the picture :biglaugh:

I guess the up side is that there wont be huge price gouging and limited availability of the better cigars. So, I guess I should be happy about the #1 going to AB.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> You wont be able to. They are now going to be as hard to find as the Furby was during Christmas a few years ago... or was that the Tickle Me Elmo... oh well, you get the picture :biglaugh:
> 
> I guess the up side is that there wont be huge price gouging and limited availability of the better cigars. So, I guess I should be happy about the #1 going to AB.


Hahaha. You are right. Amen! I am glad Opus and Anejo did not make the list. I have 6 or 7 Anejo sizes in my B&M at MSRP on shelves and 5 Opus size at MSRP. I picked up 8 Anejos (4 no.46 and 4 no.60), 5 Opus Fuente Fuente and my wife got me 1 of each sizes of Anejos for Chrystmas and then some. Same store has PAM Monarchas for $9.80 on shelf as well, I need to pick up a few of those


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> its not loading for me either, don't tell me that glitch was right, not the Prensado, is it? It was a bla cigar for me, the robusto and I put it out half way.. I do not think I will revisit, as I thought Family bland had more taste, so did SLR..


Had the same problem with the site not loading (although its working now ). I guess there were thousands upon thousands of BOTLs hitting the site to confirm the rumours going "No way, that's not possible, It must be a mistake !!!"


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

I've had all of the top 10, and of the 10 only 2 would I consider to be very good and 1 would be excellent. Hell the AB tempus centura is better then any of these except maybe the Partagas.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Dubv23 said:


> sleeper number one... Alec Bradley Black Market. Do i think its number one material? No. But i feel a shocker coming on


This pick was very close, incredibly close. I would have never guessed anything from Alec Bradley having the possibility of broaching the top 10...maybe not even the top 25.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Look on the bright side the Casa Magna came in 10th!
:lolat:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> That's what just loaded for me.
> 
> They gave it a 96 rating.


That's the thing that blows my mind. I mean a 96 means this cigar is a classic by how they define their ratings scale. I compare this rating to Motor Trend saying the 2012 Ford Taurus is a 96 while rating a "gem mint 10" 1957 Chevy a 92. I mean yes, the Taurus does have heated seats, automatic windows, and locks--heck maybe it even has a stereo system that talks to you but that doesn't make it a classic. Nice car maybe but not a classic.

That is how I look at most nc cigars today. Are many smokeable yes...good, yes again to my palate many are good but few are great and in conclusion and once again imho none of them are classics. Behike will be a classic, the Monte El 2010 may make it there as well and some might say the Cohiba 66 already is even now. What I think I can be sure of, without even smoking it, is the AB Prensado Churchill is not a classic. Call me crazy...


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Look on the bright side the Casa Magna came in 10th!
> :lolat:


The first batch of them was extremely good. I was at my B&M a few months back and they had them with dust and all on them, about 2 years old or even more, I had the Robusto and it was very good, creamy and spicy, but was bitter after 1st half.. Not the #1 cigar of the year, but for $5 with even half smoking like that, you can not beat it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> The first batch of them was extremely good. I was at my B&M a few months back and they had them with dust and all on them, about 2 years old or even more, I had the Robusto and it was very good, creamy and spicy, but was bitter after 1st half.. Not the #1 cigar of the year, but for $5 with even half smoking like that, you can not beat it.


So what does your observation say to you?
I know what it says to me we both agree the Casa was not the #1 cigar of the year. Hell i don't know of anyone that thought it was. 
So 
A
Either no one at C.A is qualified to rate smoke review cigars.
Or B
They got handed mucho dinero to make their list. And this years list ain't much better!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Believe 1/2 of what you see and nothing of what you read,especially of c.a. blowhards who like to pontificate. Then there's the big money that tries to steer people to their less than stellar product. They're looking to sell to suckers not cigar smokers.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

that whole magazine is a waste of time.... i used to get it in the first few years of smoking, but now its a joke....they must be on some serious drugs when they rate there top 25.... or have the palate of a goat ! lol... im sorry if this offends anyone, but they have to keep the cigar companies that pay the most near the top....sad to say


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What a laughfest!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Its a commercialized Magazine the only interest is selling product and promoting their sponsors. Many magazines have gone this route Playboy is another.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So what does your observation say to you?
> I know what it says to me we both agree the Casa was not the #1 cigar of the year. Hell i don't know of anyone that thought it was.
> So
> A
> ...


Hahaha. Fully agree with you brother! I was just in B&M buying a few sticks and I told the guys there that I am buying the No.1 cigar to try again and for them to agree that if I do not like it or do not think it is 96 I can get my money back, they started laughing. Then the other guy passes by and just said do not waste your money. So I ended up Getting Tat Anarchy, LG Short Run no.4, Undercrown Toro, San Lotano Habano Robusto, Liga Privada No.9 Beli, they said no.9 batch is very good. So I am sorry all, I could not get my self to spend $11 on no.1 cigar of the year, my friends in B7M did not let me..


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome B&M.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Sounds like an awesome B&M.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> According to a glitch on the CA website, the #1 cigar is the Alec Bradley Prensado.
> 
> I'll leave it at that.


Who would have thought...seriously?


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Who would have thought...seriously?


People that take CA seriously? I have no idea really.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Just to throw something out there...arguably one of the most acclaimed nc cigars, at least here on PUff, has been the Fuente WOAM and to my knowledge that little nugget of goodness has never been reviewed in CA. Kind of funny, I guess, is the editors or reviewers of CA have never come across one of these because many of us commoners seem to smoke them all throughout the year. I mean are we supposed to believe they have never smoked a Don Fernando No. 4 as well? What saddens me is the magazine that did so much for the industry way back in the day has now turned into nothing more than a retail store, sending out crap reviews, for nothing more than average cigars.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

tpharkman said:


> Just to throw something out there...arguably one of the most acclaimed nc cigars, at least here on PUff, has been the Fuente WOAM and to my knowledge that little nugget of goodness has never been reviewed in CA. Kind of funny, I guess, is the editors or reviewers of CA have never come across one of these because many of us commoners seem to smoke them all throughout the year. I mean are we supposed to believe they have never smoked a Don Fernando No. 4 as well? What saddens me is the magazine that did so much for the industry way back in the day has now turned into nothing more than a retail store, sending out crap reviews, for nothing more than average cigars.


Thad, it makes me wonder if anyone at CA ever looks at any other cigar forum or site? Head in the sand....or up their a**? lol


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

By giving the Prensado a 95 rating which makes it a "classic", they're putting it in the same company as the best Hoyo DC's, Cohibas, Monte #2's, Opus X, and Partagas to name a few. Not. Even Close. Was this a particularly good year for the Prensado blend or has this "classic" been under the radar of the CA tasters for the entirety of the time it's been out?


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> People that take CA seriously? I have no idea really.


I used to, now I am not so sure. If it were up to me, I will have that exact Partagas Serie P No. 2 take out the top spot, the batches from early to mid 2011 looks the business.

Still, must try this Prensado Churchill from a current batch and see. I have one Prensado Robusto some where left but it's quite old. Probably not a good example.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

sengjc said:


> I used to, now I am not so sure. If it were up to me, I will have that exact Partagas Serie P No. 2 take out the top spot, the batches from early to mid 2011 looks the business.
> 
> Still, must try this Prensado Churchill from a current batch and see. I have one Prensado Robusto some where left but it's quite old. Probably not a good example.


Let us know if it really is a 96 cigar.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Let us know if it really is a 96 cigar.


It isn't.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> It isn't.


I concur. My B&M has an old stock and not planning to get more as no one buys them they say, they had Prensados that had a few years on them just laying there.. I do not see that with LPs for example or LFD..

P.S. Had Anejo n0.46 from this year and it was incredible. I will buy of them to age..


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Let us know if it really is a 96 cigar.


I know the Short Hoyo Piramides is. 

Anyway, I posted on the same thread in the NC Section:

Is it conceivable that the manufacturers supply "special" sticks for the reviewers? I mean does anyone know if the reviewers purchase the sticks at random from some B&M? Just saying, you know...


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

sengjc said:


> I know the Short Hoyo Piramides is.
> 
> Anyway, I posted on the same thread in the NC Section:
> 
> Is it conceivable that the manufacturers supply "special" sticks for the reviewers? I mean does anyone know if the reviewers purchase the sticks at random from some B&M? Just saying, you know...


I believe so. Rocky calls his factory and says make me a box for CA guys. they do, he brings it and they smoke it, I remember on CA video section they had one video with RP smoking Decade with Sivona.. that's how its done.. or at events they brings the best, and then you get one months later and they suck, that's what happened to me with 15th anny RP smoke.. same things happened with My Father LB1922, first batch was awesome, then they quietly changed the wrapper and release other batches that are still produced and or collecting dust i8n my B&M as they suck..

P.S. 11-25 are released.

See, I agree with AF Magnum R as a 92 cigar, right price, hints of Opus flavor and the best size of the Marca.. great stick, I have to revisit..

Notice all sticks 11-25 had 92 rating, come on now?! no 91,93,90? Joke.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> ...same things happened with My Father LB1922, first batch was awesome, then they quietly changed the wrapper and release other batches that are still produced and or collecting dust in my B&M as they suck...


That would explain a few things...I thought I was the odd one as I didn't the LB1922s were as good as most people said they were. Ok, but for all the hype, I half expected a mind blowing experience.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Just smoked the remaining AB Prensado Robusto. This one has 1+ humidor age. I have to say I am pleasantly surprised. Still, Cigar of the Year is a bit hard to fathom, maybe some where after 20th place for me.

If your taste has been adjusted exclusively to the CC profile, you may not appreciate it as much but if you have retained some of your NC tastes or acquired a taste for it, particularly for the Nicaraguan style, you may actually enjoy this.

Humi time is key though.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Top 25 CA ratings


The only thing I will say regards this is...... MEH!..... your kidding me right? There are profoundly good cigars that do not make the list, not even close. There are cigars on this list that to be honest should hide themselves in shame at the asking price. This is the way of magazine reviews done by the self serving unfortunately. I can see why a certain staff member moved on. Even though I am not a fan at least he has integrity and that is paramount.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

C'mon, James did a good job with the Cuba Report section.  I quite enjoyed reading his articles.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

For those interested i figured i would share the e-mail before sending it to the trash. Oh shoot i just gave away a source LOL!

The Top 25 Best Cigars of 2011





Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill

– Currently on Order, ETA: 01/17/2012 –

The Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill, made at the superb Raices Cubanas factory in Danlí, Honduras, is as gorgeous a cigar as you’ll ever see, with a picture-perfect head and a stunning wrapper. The Honduran and Nicaraguan tobaccos come together to create leather, chocolate and spicey notes, along with a long and lush finish.



– Currently on Order, ETA: 01/17/2012 –



– Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill Cigars –





La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor is rolled for Ashton in Nicaragua at My Father Cigars, the massive factory run by the talented Garcia family. Originally from Cuba, José “Pepin” Garcia, his son and his daughter now make millions of cigars at the My Father factory, and perhaps none finer than the La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso. They combine Nicaraguan tobacco they grow themselves—using two binder leaves, as is their custom—with this dark, Mexican wrapper, and the combination is sublime.



– La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso Cigars –





Illusione Epernay Le Taureau

– Currently on Order, ETA: 01/17/2012 –

The Illusione Epernay Le Taureau is made without ligero tobacco, the strongest variety of tobacco leaf, and it’s blended for balance and elegance rather than strength. The cigar, designed to be lighter and sweeter than the original Illusiones, gets its name from the town of Epernay in the heart of France’s Champagne region.



– Currently on Order, ETA: 01/17/2012 –



– Illusione Epernay Le Taureau Cigars –





Padrón 1964 Anniversary Series Exclusivo Maduro

The Padrón family continues to impress the cigar world with their complex, flavorful and eminently balanced cigars. Family patriarch José Orlando Padrón began making cigars under his name in 1964. The Exclusivo size is a bit thinner than the typical corona gorda, and longer than the typical robusto. The smokes are packed with Nicaraguan tobaccos from Jalapa, Condega and Estelí, all grown in the open sunlight and sharply pressed to perfection.



– Padrón 1964 Anniversary Series Exclusivo Maduro Cigars –





Rocky Patel Fifteenth Anniversary Torpedo

– Not Available on Websites but Are Currently Available, Please Call for Pricing – 

Rocky Patel calls his Fifteenth Anniversary brand “a Decade on steroids.” We call it his best blend ever. Patel released the cigars in 2010, combining Nicaraguan tobaccos with high-priming Ecuador Habano wrappers. Rocky Patel himself says that its some of the richest and spiciest tobaccos he has ever had.



– In Stock, Not Available Over Websites, Please Call (877) 642-3274 to Order –





Cabaiguan Guapos

Cabaiguans have been made for Johnson by the Garcia family since 2006, first in Miami and later in Nicaragua. The brand was good but not remarkable until the addition of the bolder, darker Guapo size that garnered our high ratings. The success of the one size inspired Johnson to make an entire line of Guapos, in natural and maduro versions, for a combined eight sizes. The cigar has balanced flavor, with sweet but not cloying notes of cocoa powder, a sprinkling of black pepper and cedar, along with leathery intonations. 



– Cabaiguan's Top-Rated Guapo Cigars –





Warlock Robustos

Virtually every other Nicaraguan cigar factory makes its home in Estelí, but Warlocks hail from Condega, crafted by Omar Ortez at the Agros Tobacos Industriales cigar factory. Condega is a well-known tobacco growing area with a balance—the leaf is not as strong as that in nearby Estelí, nor as elegant as that grown farther north, in Jalapa. Warlocks are designed to be strong with power from the initial puff and a salty, leathery and earthy flavor that ends with notes of wood.



– The Top-Rated Warlock Robusto Cigars –





Casa Magna Colorado Diadema

– Not Available on Websites but Are Currently Available, Please Call for Pricing –

Casa Magna Colorado cigars have been a hit for creators Manuel Quesada of the Dominican Republic and the Plasencia family of Nicaragua since the robusto size was named Cigar of the Year in 2008. Theses cigars are loaded with cocoa bean, cedar and spicy notes that come together in balanced fashion, culminating in a savory finish.



– In Stock, Not Available Over Websites, Please Call (877) 642-3274 to Order –





Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R Vitola "Fifty-Four"

– Not Available on Websites but Are Currently Available, Please Call for Pricing –

Carlos Fuente Jr. began the power cigar trend with his 1996 release of Fuente Fuente OpusX and the 1999 creation of Ashton VSG. In December 2009 he showed the world his nuanced side with the creation of the Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R. Dipping into his family’s stocks of old tobacco, Fuente turned to Ecuadoran Sumatra tobacco that was leftover in his inventory from his Arturo Fuente Sun Grown line. The old wrappers—they sat for up to 10 years—came from much lower on the plant, giving them less power and spice. The result is a sublime, balanced and elegant cigar with sweet wood and earthy flavors.



– In Stock, Not Available Over Websites, Please Call (877) 642-3274 to Order –





Casa Fernandez Miami Toro

Sixty years ago virtually every cigar smoked in America was rolled domestically, but the art of making premium cigars by hand is practiced almost exclusively on foreign shores now. Miami is a holdout, with a few tiny factories located in its Little Havana neighborhood. The Casa Fernandez Miami Toro is packed with nutty and leathery flavors like cappuccino.



– Casa Fernandez Miami Toro Cigars –





Ashton Estate Sun Grown 22-Year Salute

– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call for Information with Ordering –

The shade-covered fields of Chateau de la Fuente near the tiny town of El Caribe, Dominican Republic, yield reddish brown, supple and oily tobacco used for wrappers. That leaf was once reserved solely for Fuente Fuente OpusX cigars, but the wrappers now also go to a very small production brand called Ashton Estate Sun Grown. Each size in the brand commemorates a year of that company’s existence. The 22-Year-Salute is a gorgeous pyramid that packs considerable power beneath its wrapper leaf.



– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call for Information with Ordering –



– Ashton Estate Sun Grown 22-Year Salute Cigars –





E.P. Carrillo Core Line Golosos

Ernesto Perez-Carrillo has been making cigars for more than 40 years. He learned his craft by working alongside his father in Miami’s Little Havana neighborhood, where the family made La Gloria Cubana cigars. Perez-Carrillo developed a reputation for making serious cigars that were appreciated by connoisseurs, and his brand soared in popularity and became an industry mainstay. Known recently for limited-edition smokes, he finally came out with his core line of regular production smokes called E.P. Carrillo in 2010. None are finer than the Golosos, a creamy yet spicy 60-ring-gauge behemoth with a black-cherry sweetness.



– E.P. Carrillo Core Line Golosos Cigars –





Aging Room Small Batch M356 Presto

– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call for Information with Ordering –

Aging Room is a new brand that has impressed us in our blind tastings. Created by Rafael Nodal, owner of the Oliveros brand of cigars, and made by Jochi Blanco of Tabacalera La Palma in Tamboril, Dominican Republic, the Aging Room brand is the duo’s best effort to date. There are four sizes in the line, and we were most fond of the smallest, known as the Presto. This shorter, thinner version of a robusto was simply brimming with hickory notes and roasted nuts. Aging Room Prestos are not made in great quantity, so the cigars are a tough find, but they are definitely worth the search.



– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call for Information with Ordering –



– Aging Room Small Batch M356 Presto Cigars –





Winston Churchill Chartwell

– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call for Information with Ordering –

The Winston Churchill brand, which was launched in late 2007 in collaboration with Davidoff of Geneva and Sir Winston Churchill’s grandson, is rolled at the Cigars Davidoff factory in the Dominican Republic, run by Hendrik “Henke” Kelner. The line is the only cigar made at that factory that doesn’t bear the Davidoff name. The corona-sized Chartwell, which wasn’t one of the original sizes, is a delicious smoke, with a pleasant combination of earthy flavors, hearty coffee bean notes and just enough sweetness on the palate. 



– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call for Information with Ordering –



– Winston Churchill Chartwell Cigars –





La Gloria Cubana Rabito de Cochino

– Not Available on Websites but Are Currently Available, Please Call for Pricing –

If it seems like every new cigar in the humidor is ultra fat, consider the La Gloria Cubana Rabito de Cochino. This long, slim smoke has a pigtail tip and an uncut tuck, or foot, so the early puffs give a smoker a taste of only the Ecuadoran Sumatra wrapper. The smoke comes from the creative team at General Cigar Co. known as Team La Gloria, which is spearheaded by Michael Giannini. La Gloria Cubana Rabito de Cochinos are eye-grabbing. The intriguing smokes come in three-packs wrapped in a ribbon inside a coffin-style box. The Rabito de Cochinos are balanced and elegant, with substantial woody notes and hints of toasted cocoa. 



– In Stock, Not Available Over Websites, Please Call (877) 642-3274 to Order –





Dunhill Signed Range Toro

– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call for Information with Ordering –

The Dunhill Signed Range Toro is an intriguing blend of leaf from three of the best-known tobacco growing countries: the wrapper is from Nicaragua, which has become one of the most popular sources for such leaves in the cigar industry; the binder is from the West African nation of Cameroon, which is better known for wrapper leaves; and the filler is from both Nicaragua and the Dominican Republic. The Dunhill Signed Range Toro has a mix of nutty and sweet flavors with a cedar-finish smacking of fruit. 



– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call for Information with Ordering –



– Dunhill Signed Range Toro Cigars –





La Reloba Selección Sumatra Torpedo 

– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call for Information with Ordering –

The Garcia family continues to do extremely well in the Top 25 rankings and have made multiple appearances every year for several years, and they are maintaining that trend with the La Reloba Selección Sumatra Torpedo, the third cigar from their My Father Cigars Factory in Estelí, Nicaragua, to make our Top 25 ranking of 2011 (That ties the factory with Tabacalera A. Fuente for most on the list). Unlike My Father’s other Top 25 smokes (the No. 2 La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso and the No. 7 Cabaiguan Guapo) La Reloba is owned by the Garcias themselves. It’s a well-crafted and absolutely delicious smoke, showing balance and complexity as well as notes of sweet vanilla, coffee and minerals. The Garcias have certainly cemented their reputation as being amongst the very best crafters of cigars.



– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call (877) 642-3274 for Order Information –





Oliva Serie V Liga Especial Double Robusto

Oliva Cigar Co. of Miami Lakes Florida makes millions of cigars each year in Nicaragua, but none are finer than its Oliva Serie V Liga Especial. The brand is made by a small team of rollers in Nicaragua—only 22 are entrusted to make it, and unlike the other cigar makers in the factory they are paid on salary, rather than by the number of cigars they make. Furthermore, Oliva uses some of its most powerful leaves in the blend, which is finished with a Habano-seed wrapper leaf grown in Nicaragua. The result is an awesome full-flavored cigar with amazing balance and ultimate complexity. 



– Oliva Serie V Liga Especial Double Robusto Cigars –





La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Matatan

– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call for Information with Ordering –

Litto Gomez has built a reputation for creating powerful, creative cigars. The La Flor Dominicana Air Bender line, which debuted in January 2010, shows his talents. Air Benders are powered by serious, hearty tobaccos. The complexity of flavor in the cigar comes from using three seed varieties in the blend: Sumatra, Corojo and piloto Cubano. The La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Matatan, a robusto, is bold and zingy, with a considerable red pepper kick. The name Air Bender comes from the Kung Fu movies Gomez loves, and he likes to say he’s actually "bending the air" when he smokes favorite cigars.



– Not in Stock Currently, Please Call for Information with Ordering –



– La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Matatan Cigars –





Camacho Corojo Torpedos

Corojo tobacco was created by the Rodriguez family, and gets its name from their famous pre-Castro Cuban tobacco farm called El Corojo. Corojo seed grows into delicious tobacco, but it’s exceptionally hard to grow and quite vulnerable to disease. The father-son-team of Julio and Christian Eiroa, who farm in Honduras, are among the few people who still grow the seed variety (Cuba abandoned plantings of Corojo years ago). The wrapper is used on the delicious and hearty Camacho Corojo line of cigars, which are now part of the Davidoff group. Reddish brown in color, the Camacho Corojo Torpedos are tasty and bold, with flavors of leather and earth culminating in a cocoa and nougat sweetness. 



– Camacho Corojo Torpedo Cigars –





Diamond Crown Julius Caeser Pyramid

Julius Caeser Newman (the middle name is a misspelling of the famed Roman emperor’s moniker) was the founder of J.C. Newman cigars, a company that dates back to 1895 when Newman first rolled cigars in Cleveland. The company, now in Tampa, Florida, remains a strong force in the cigar industry. Grandsons Eric and Bobby remembered Julius with the 2010 creation of the Diamond Crown Julius Caeser line of cigars, rolled by the Fuente family. The Pyramid has loads of rich coffee flavors, along with some sweet and spicy wood. This is the third cigar from Fuente to make the Top 25!



– Diamond Crown Julius Caeser Pyramid Cigars –

5334 Transit Rd. Depew, NY. 14043

1-877-NiceAsh (642-3274)
Contact Us


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahaha. Yea, Tony, I saw that on CI as well, all these vitolas on the 25 list are on order now.. that's how they make money I guess, rate the size they sell the least off and go..


----------

